# What kinds of jobs would you use a trim router?



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I bought my very first small trim router a couple of weeks ago and I have been using it as my main router until I get collets for my new router. Since it’s so small I’ve been very careful not to take off too much at a time. I put on a new ½ x ¼ shank bit but it’s been grabbing and taking out large chunks. I don’t know if it is because of the small base, but I know I’m going in the right direction. 

Anyway I can see the potential for a very serious injury and after the first time I now use extreme caution. 

Do any if you use your trim router for anything other than edging?


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

I use it strictly for laminate work


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chuck-grmi said:


> I use it strictly for laminate work


That’s what thought the first time I used it, but I think I got the wrong impression while reading all the router reviews.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Johnny,
I have the Bosch Colt & a PC & use mine for laminate, roundovers & other edge profiles. I don't use it for the heavier profiles, dovetails, or cabinet work other than some edge profiles. Even though they are smaller in size there are many times it will be the perfect router for the job. I go to it often.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Johnny

I use it for many,many router jobs, sometimes you don't need a tank to round a over edge,1/8" slot, quick rabbit,box joints,etc. ,you just need something that's quick and easy and to setup easy like the trim router can be but still just pop it out and use it for a trim router..  one tool for many jobs...

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html

using it for box joints
http://www.routerforums.com/45757-post27.html

===========


JohnnyB60 said:


> I bought my very first small trim router a couple of weeks ago and I have been using it as my main router until I get collets for my new router. Since it’s so small I’ve been very careful not to take off too much at a time. I put on a new ½ x ¼ shank bit but it’s been grabbing and taking out large chunks. I don’t know if it is because of the small base, but I know I’m going in the right direction.
> 
> Anyway I can see the potential for a very serious injury and after the first time I now use extreme caution.
> 
> Do any if you use your trim router for anything other than edging?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Johnny, here is just one more use to consider.


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

Those laminate size routers can kick. I think the advice here is well taken that the device without a proper base can be hard to control. I had a kick from my MCLS 3 in 1- like clone but I made an error in handling it and got a climb cut. That particular model (seen at MCLS) has a full set of attachments. 

Marvel 40 3-in1 Router Kit

Plus there is a recent thread on making bases as large as those on the Standard PC and other routers.

I have taken that advice and made a homebrew guide bushing base of two thicknesses of plexiglass with two separate hole sizes for the guide bush to sit in.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. Some real interesting stuff here and greatly needed information.

Oh Harry, I’ve never seen anything like your setup there. Did you make that? That’s really interesting.

And that Marvel also looks pretty interesting.

Well, after all this, I think I’m going to hold off for a while until I get my PC up and running. I should have known all this already, especially with some of the problems I’ve experienced with my RotoZip.


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

WOW!!!

Those are some good points.

This Old Dog just learned some new tricks.

Thanks guys


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I use my PC lam router for small delicate inlay work, it works fine for routing the female side of the inlay. I'm considering the Trend T3 to go along with the PC.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Thanks guys. Some real interesting stuff here and greatly needed information.
> 
> Oh Harry, I’ve never seen anything like your setup there. Did you make that? That’s really interesting.
> 
> ...


Johnny, here is the link to the project which should give sufficient detail to make one but don't hesitate to ask questions.

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/15212-my-trim-router-goes-skiing.html


----------



## swampergene (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi everyone...new guy here, this is an awesome forum 

Anyway, to the topic at hand...does this count since I did it all with a Ridgid R2401


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

swampergene said:


> Hi everyone...new guy here, this is an awesome forum
> 
> Anyway, to the topic at hand...does this count since I did it all with a Ridgid R2401


Wow, that’s incredible. It looks a slot car track. So do you have any more information?


----------



## swampergene (Feb 10, 2010)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Wow, that’s incredible. It looks a slot car track. So do you have any more information?


Thanks Johnny 

It's specifically for HO scale slot cars, built from two 4x8 sheets of 1/2" MDF. 4 lanes with an average lap length of 65'...with the two outside edge-defining slots there is just shy of 1000 linear feet of routed 1/16" wide grooves. 

Learned and perfected a lot of great routing methods doing this. The first and outside "lane" slot was cut with straight edges and a Lewin router compass. The next three lane slots were done with a "pin jig"...two pins riding in the first slot...and are 1.5" apart. The rails slots on each side of each guide slot were then done with a customized PC style bushing riding against styrene strips protruding from the guide slots. All done with my trim router, which was really put to task as due to the precision required all cuts were done in one pass...the 4 guide slots and outer edge slots are 3/16" deep.

Got tons of "in process" pics...anything you wanna know feel free to ask away.


----------

